# Machine servicing required - London area



## Dan10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi all

New Year resolution - join this forum.....

We have recently taken over the operation of various coffee machines throughout London, traditional, bean2cup and bulk brewers, and are looking for a third party service provider keen to take on additional service work.

if you're an independent engineer or part of a small enthusiastic team please get in touch

Cheers

Dan10


----------

